# PyrenäenX 2012 Atlantik zum Mittelmeer



## wulli (2. Januar 2013)

Pünktlich zum neuen Jahr konnte ich den ersten Teil vom Bericht über den PyrenäenX, welchen wir letzen Sommer erlebt haben, fertigstellen. Da es von dieser Gegend noch kaum passende Literatur gibt und dieses Gebirge doch einiges zu bieten hat für Mountainbiker, interessiert es vielleicht den einen oder anderen. 

Ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich nicht mehr, wer mir den Floh in den Kopf gesetzt hat, möglicherweise war es dieser Forumsbeitrag. Jedenfalls war das Projekt ziemlich schnell, ziemlich weit oben auf meiner todo Liste. Besonders reizvoll war für mich der Gedanke, ein Gebirge von Küste zu Küste queren zu können. Es wurde bald klar, dass die Planung relativ aufwendig werden sollte. Für eine Überquerung der Pyrenäen mit dem MTB, gibt es kaum Literatur, geschweige fixfertige GPS Tracks zu kaufen und so kann man höchstens auf eine Handvoll Reiseberichte im Internet zurückgreifen. 

Ziel war es, möglichst viel schöne Landschaft und runter möglichst viele spassige Singletrails zu erleben. Jeden Kilometer aus eigener Kraft erkämpfen ist Ehrensache und das Bike ein paar hundert Höhenmeter tragen zu müssen, ist kein Grund auf die Strasse auszuweichen.  Schlussendlich stellte es sich heraus, dass zwei Wochen für eine solche Tour schon etwas gar knapp berechnet ist, zumal wir oftmals nicht wirklich wussten was uns erwarten wird.


----------



## wulli (2. Januar 2013)

Endlich geht es los. Kevin treffe ich bereits in Bern und Walschi stösst im Flughafen Genf zu uns. In Bordeaux gelandet, schaffen wir es knapp unsere grossen Kisten mit den Bikes  in den vollgestopften Bus zu verladen, welcher uns zum Bahnhof bringt. Leider verpassen wir den Zug nach Irun um ein paar Minuten und so nutzen wir die Zeit um unsere Bikes schon mal zusammenzubauen.

Auf dem Zug sind wir dann nicht die einzigen, anscheinend will ganz Bordeaux ans Meer. Aber nachdem wir geschätzte 20 Koffern unplatziert haben, finden wir doch noch einen Platz am Boden zum sitzen und für unsere Bikes. In Irun angekommen rollen wir erst mal ans Meer und nehmen das obligate Bad. Es ist bereits am Eindunkeln, als wir Richtung Hotel radeln, welches auf der Spanischen Seite in Hendaye befindet.







Route (5km, 76hm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (2. Januar 2013)

Da werde ich mal mitlesen


----------



## wulli (2. Januar 2013)

(Col dIbardin 317m, Col Zizkauitz (Larrun) 702m, Sare, Col des Trois-Croix 511m, Col de Mehatche 716m, Bidarray)

Das Wetter meint es gut mit uns, wir können unsere Tour bei strahlend blauem Himmel starten. Bis zum Col Zizkauitz geht's optimal für das Einfahren über Kieswege und kaum befahrene Teerstrassen. Der letzte Anstieg zum Col ist dann aber schon mal richtig steil und zeigt uns was uns die nächsten Tage erwarten wird. Nun geht's in den ersten Trail runter nach Sare, das ist ein guter Start! Nach ein kurzer Zeit mündet der Trail in den Weitwanderweg GR10, welcher auf der französischen Seite vom Atlantik bis zum Mittelmeer geht.













Von Sare gehts ein paar Kilometer über Teer, anschliessend wieder über Kies hoch zum Col des Trois Croix. Hier treffen wir auf einen Pilgerweg, welcher vermutlich eine Variante vom Jakobsweg ist und sich auch vorzüglich zum Biken eignet. Beim Col de Mehatche reizt uns der GR10, runter nach Bidarray, wir hätten aber besser auf die französischen Kollegen gehört, welche den Trail als nicht fahrbar beschrieben hatten. Nach einem vielversprechenden ersten Teil vom Trail müssen wir die MTBs fast den ganzen Weg heruntertragen.










Der Plan war ursprünglich, zumindest teilweise, weiter dem GR10 bis nach St Jean Pied de Port zu folgen. Der Abstieg nach Bidarray hat uns aber Zuviel Kraft und Zeit gekostet und so nehmen wir halt die Strasse. St Jean Pied de Port ist ein bekannter Pilgerort am Jakobsweg und dementsprechend stellt sich die Suche nach einer Unterkunft, als nicht ganz einfach heraus. Schlussendlich finden wir eine Bleibe bei einer alten Dame welche uns in poppigen Crocks in Empfang nimmt. 




Route (78km, 2107hm)


----------



## wulli (2. Januar 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Da werde ich mal mitlesen



Hey Fubbes! Das freut mich . Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## wulli (2. Januar 2013)

(Col dAsquéta 986m, Irati, Taplako Pasabidea 1368m)

Um möglichst schnell in die "richtigen" Berge zu kommen nehmen wir die kaum befahrene Teerstrasse über den Col d'Asquéta nach Irati. Die Landschaft ist Weltklasse, doch meistens wird uns die Aussicht vom Nebel verdeckt. 







Um den See gibt es ein kleines aber feines Trail Intermezzo und nachdem wir uns im Restaurant von Irati verpflegt und aufgewärmt haben, fahren wir über die Strasse auf den Taplako Pasabidea Pass. Von dort verlieren wir 150Hm auf Teer, doch nach einer kurzen Kiesweg Verbindung geht es auf einem Trail nach Otsagabia runter, welcher richtig Spass macht. Es handelt sich dabei grösstenteils um den GR11, welcher auf der spanischen Seite vom Atlantik ans Mittelmeer führt.










Das Bier im Pub auf dem Dorfplatz ist so gemütlich, dass wir bereits hier für heute Feierabend machen.

Route (59km, 1930hm)


----------



## wulli (2. Januar 2013)

(Lakuga 1375m, Izaba, Zurzia, Collado de Petraficha 1966m, Paso de Escale 1660m)

Der erste Teil der heutigen Strecke ist genau nach unserem Gusto. Hoch zum Lakuga über einen angenehmen Kiesweg und runter nach Izaba auf einem perfekten Trail - So lieben wir den GR11!













Weiter geht es in einem hübschen Tal nach Zurzia. Wir wählen den direkten Weg, welcher eine Schiebepassage von etwa 2 Km beinhaltet. Die Berge um uns sind unterdessen keine grünen Hügel mehr, sondern eindrucksvolle Felszacken. 




Nach einer Mittagsrast in Zurzia können noch zwei drei Kilometer fahrend bewältigt werden, danach erwartet uns die erste lange Schiebe/Tragepassage. Doch es lohnt sich, der Trail runter in ein einsames Tal beweist uns definitiv, dass die Pyrenäen für Mountainbiker einiges zu bieten haben. 







Hoch zum Achar de Aguas Tuertas geht es wieder über eine komfortable Kiesstrasse. Im Aguas Tuertas Tal ist der Trail grösstenteils fahrbar. Nach dem Paso de Escale geht der Trail dann etwas steiler herunter, bis wir einen Kiesweg erreichen. Weil wir dem HRP nicht so ganz trauen und heute keine Lust auf Experimente mehr haben, folgen wir dem Strässchen runter bis zur Col du Somport Passstrasse. Bei den letzen 600 Hm zum Pass hoch, merken wir wie müde unsere Beine von den angesammelten Höhenmeter unterdessen sind. 

Auf dem Pass treffen wir ein letztes Mal auf den Jakobsweg und übernachten in der Pilgerherberge. 




Route (69km, 3044hm)


----------



## wulli (2. Januar 2013)

(Canal Roya, Ibones de Anayet 2230m)

Bei allen MTB Reiseberichten, welche ich für die Vorbereitung gelesen haben, ausser demjenigen der  französischen Kollegen, wurde für diese Strecke ein "Strassenumweg" über Jaca gewählt. Wir möchten natürlich den direkten, Landschaftlich schöneren, aber viel anstrengenderen Weg ausprobieren.  

Vom Col du Somport geht es zum Einfahren 250Hm über einen Trail runter, der unseren vom Morgenessen gefüllten Magen schon mal richtig durchschüttelt. Der Trail ist spassig aber für so früh am Morgen doch ein bisschen gar ruppig.

Dafür ist der anschliessende Aufstieg im Canal Roya umso gemächlicher und es kann weiter als erwartet auf dem Sattel zurückgelegt werden, erst ab dem Refugio muss grösstenteils geschoben werden. Dieses ist, so wie die allermeisten, welche wir angetroffen haben unbewartet und sehr spartanisch eingerichtet. 



So sehen hier die meisten Refugios aus:



Dieses ist aussen relativ schön, aber innen, naja...




Die letzten paar hundert Höhenmeter zum Ibones de Anayet sind dann sehr steil, aber schnell überwunden. Die Landschaft und das Panorama um den See ist Weltklasse und auch dem anschliessenden Trail runter kann das Prädikat sehr empfehlenswert vergeben werden. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist die hässliche Skistation, welche wir am Ende des Trails erreichen. Die restliche Strecke runter nach Panticosa verläuft abgesehen von ein paar Trailabkürzungen über Strassen und Kieswege, vorbei an hässlichen, im Sommer kaum bewohnten Skiorten. Davon gibt es zum Glück nicht so viele, wie in den Alpen, aber es gibt sie leider auch.












Die Trails so wie wir sie lieben! Mal technisch und dann wieder flowig wie die Sau ...







Route (31km, 1021hm)


----------



## simplesaiman (3. Januar 2013)

sehr cool. freue mich schon auf den rest des berichtes. ich war 2010 in den pyrenäen unterwegs. doch aufgrund schlechtem wetter und verlust meines gps-gerätes musste  ich viel auslassen... aber irgendwann mache ich das nochmal...


----------



## micha555 (3. Januar 2013)

Cool, weiter so!!!


----------



## Tobsn (4. Januar 2013)

wulli schrieb:


> ...
> Ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich nicht mehr, wer mir den Floh in den Kopf gesetzt hat, möglicherweise war es dieser Forumsbeitrag. ...


Dann hat unser Bericht ja seinen Zweck erfüllt. 

Bin gespannt auf die weiteren Etappen und besonders auf die Strecken gen Mittelmeer.
Da werd ich mich warscheinlich diesen Spätsommer etwas versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (4. Januar 2013)

Da lese ich doch mit Spannung mit sehr interessante Gegend.
Und der erste Teil ließt sich schon Klasse!

War da mal vor 15 Jahren mit der Enduro (Motor). 
Und ein feines Opium ist auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 101478 (5. Januar 2013)

hab ich schon eine Weile in meinem Hinterkopf !
freu mich auf den weiteren Bericht


----------



## wulli (7. Januar 2013)

Coole Sache! Werde demfall bald Nachschub liefern .
 @_simplesaiman_: Warst Du damals auf der bekannten Pyrenees2005 Route 
unterwegs, oder hast Du eine andere Strecke genommen?
 @_Tobsn_: Wir hatten bei den letzten ~100Km gegen Mittelmeer etwas Pech und konnten diese leider nicht wie geplant durchführen. Werde aber auf jeden Fall dann auch die geplanten Tracks aufschalten. Vielleicht hole ich diese in diesem Jahr noch nach.
 @_MTBle_: Ja, man sieht sie selten, diese Opiums, jedenfalls jene mit 2 Rädern .

Noch etwas zu den auf gpsies veröffentlichten Tracks, welche jeweils unten am Tag verlinkt sind. Diese sind bereits optimiert. Zum Beispiel die sinnlose Tragepassage auf dem GR10 runter nach Bidarray habe ich ausgelassen. Wer den unbearbeiteten Track der Strecke anschauen möchte, kann dies hier tun.


----------



## wulli (7. Januar 2013)

(Collado de Tendenera 2327m, Sierra de las Cutas 2150m Kammstrasse)

Nach wenigen Kilometern auf Teer schraubt sich eine Kiesstrasse ins einsame Tal la Lipera. Demnächst müsste der Wanderweg zum Col de Tendenera abzweigen, wir können uns aber nicht vorstellen, wie dieser Weg das Felsband östlich von uns überwinden soll. Nach und nach löst sich das Rätsel auf und wir können die Bikes komfortabel über den von unten nicht sichtbaren Weg, welcher durch das Felsband führt, in das noch einsamere Seitental tragen. 






Hier müssen wir durch!?...



...Bei näherem Betrachten kein Problem







Der Downhill beginnt vielversprechend, doch vermutlich, abgelenkt von einem Stier, welcher sich uns in den Weg stellt, verpassen wir den Abzweig runter ins Valle de Otal. Umzukehren macht keinen Sinn und so schieben wir die Bikes halt die Kuhweide herunter. Die Landschaft um Bujaruelo ist wunderschön, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so einsam wie unsere letzen Kilometer.





 

Von der Kammstrasse, welche uns nach Nerin bringt, haben wir viel Gutes gehört und wir werden nicht enttäuscht. Der Aufstieg ist zwischendurch schon sehr knackig, aber es lohnt sich. Die Aussicht ist einfach phantastisch! Man kann diese Strecke wohl bereits als PyrenäenX Klassiker bezeichnen.













Den (fast) perfekten Tag lassen wir bei Bier und "Plättli" auf der Terrasse des gemütlichen Hotels ausklingen.
Route (61km, 2460hm)


----------



## wulli (7. Januar 2013)

(Collado de San Miguel 1300m)

Ausgeruht durch die Übernachtung im empfehlenswerten Hotel in Nerin geht es nach wenigen Teer Metern auf dem GR15 trailig weiter. Nach Sercué passieren wir ohne es wirklich zu realisieren, die Grenze Parque Nacional de Ordesa. Die Abfahrt in den Cañon de Añisclo ist sehr anspruchsvoll und was wir erst später realisieren, verboten.  Als der Trail wieder einfach zu befahren ist, kreuzt ein Rancher unsern Weg und hat natürlich gar keine Freude. Wir entschuldigen uns und stossen die Fahrräder auf dem unterdessen wieder breiter gewordenen Weg Richtung Ausgang Schlucht. Glücklicherweise sehen die Rancher von einer Busse ab, als wir den Checkpoint ausgangs Schlucht erreichen. Wir dürfen aber nicht durch die Schlucht nach Puyarruego fahren, wie die meisten vor uns, sondern müssen oben herum weil diese Strasse anscheinend Einbahn ist. Trotz allem beeindruckt uns diese Schluchtenlandschaft sehr.







Bis Lafortunada nehmen wir die Strasse und zweigen dort auf den Wanderweg Richtung Collado de San Miguel ab. Es ist heute sehr heiss und so genehmigen wir uns eine Tenüerleichterung, auch wenn die Gefahr gross ist, dass die Einheimischen bei unserem Anblick einen Schock kriegen könnten . Der Aufstieg ist auf dem Trail leider grösstenteils nicht fahrbar, zudem läuft uns der Schweiss nur so herunter bei dieser Schweins Hitze. Auch beim Trail runter nach Saravillo kommt nicht wirklich Freude auf. Die grossen Steine, welche lose auf dem Weg herumliegen sind eine gute Gleichgewichtsübung, mehr aber nicht. In der Umgekehrten Richtung wäre dieser Pass sicher spassig zu fahren, hoch hat's eine komfortable Kiesstrasse und runter sieht der Trail sehr flowig aus! 







Von hier nehmen wir Strasse und Kieswege um unser heutiges Etappenziel Plan zu erreichen. Landschaftsmässig hatte diese Etappe einiges zu bieten, trailmässig leider nicht wirklich, aber was soll's morgen wird es sicher wieder besser. Stunzi jedenfalls war bei seiner Snaketour auch auf unserer morgigen Strecke unterwegs und war begeistert.

Route (56km,1461 hm)


----------



## wulli (7. Januar 2013)

(Refugio de Marradetas 2018m)

Schon nach wenigen Kilometern wird klar, heute wird ein guter Tag! Die Landschaft ist wunderschön und die Kiesstrasse schlängelt sich gemächlich zum Refugio hoch. Im bewarteten Refugio, welches einfach, aber gemütlich eingerichtet ist, gibt es erst mal einen Kaffee, bevor wir ein wenig später auf einem spassigen Trail runter nach Sahun gondeln. 



Noch kurz ein bisschen kiesweg und schon fängt der Singletrail an...




Für die restliche Strecke nach Benasque nehmen wir die Strasse. Für heute machen wir bereits um Mittag Schluss und gönnen uns einen Bummel im herausgeputzten Dorf. 

Bereits seit ein paar Tagen fällt uns auf, dass die Dörfer in den Pyrenäen sehr sauber sind. Zudem sieht es so aus, als ob die Häuser und Plätze vor nicht allzu langer Zeit renoviert wurden. Wenn dies 3 Schweizern auffällt, muss wohl was daranlegen. Von Wirtschaftskrise ist hier für uns auf den ersten Blick nichts erkennbar 

Route (30km, 1029hm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (7. Januar 2013)

Der ungezügelte Bauboom ist ja Mitverursacher der Wirtschaftskrisen. Man muss das mit der richtigen Kausalität sehen.

Bin gespannt, wie es mit der Tour weiter geht ...


----------



## Freerayde75 (8. Januar 2013)

Cooler Bericht Herr Wulli ! 

Da wird man richtig heiss auf den Somma 

Ist der eine Mitstreiter nicht DER altbekannte Appenzeller und der 
andere DAS Walliser Urgestein? Da kommt mir ein noch nicht ganz
fertiggestellter Witz in den Sinn


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2013)

Wunderschön!

Freut mich zu lesen, gerade bei dem sch.... Wetter hier ist das ein wahrer Genuss mit den Fotos.

Wie sind denn die hm einzuschätzen? Ist ja eine ordentliche Portion, die ihr da jeden Tag auf euch genommen habt, Respekt! 

Steil berghoch oder mit entspannter Steigung?

schönen gruß und weitermachen bitte!
sun909


----------



## Tobsn (8. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön? 
An dem Refugio hatten wir auch Kaffee und danach das fette Grinsen bei der Abfahrt.
Habt ihr nicht mehr Bilder?


----------



## wulli (8. Januar 2013)

Freerayde75 schrieb:


> Ist der eine Mitstreiter nicht DER altbekannte Appenzeller und der
> andere DAS Walliser Urgestein? Da kommt mir ein noch nicht ganz
> fertiggestellter Witz in den Sinn



Herr FreeRay 

Du hast natürlich recht, jetzt ist aber höchste Zeit, die Mannschaft vorzustellen!




Von links nach rechts:


Das Walliser Urgestein Walschi
Der altbekannte Appenzeller Kevin
Na der Zürcher Pesche halt
Man kann hier also schon fast von einem Schweizerischen Kulturaustausch sprechen .

Wie hat jetzt dieser Witz schon wieder angefangen?


----------



## Ändu (8. Januar 2013)

hallo wulli

super bericht und tolle fotos, bravo

gruss ändu


----------



## wulli (8. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die hm einzuschätzen? Ist ja eine ordentliche Portion, die ihr da jeden Tag auf euch genommen habt, Respekt!
> 
> Steil berghoch oder mit entspannter Steigung?



Hm, sagen wir es mal so, in den 2 Wochen haben wir total ca. 26'000Hm gemacht. Bei meiner Bern-Nizza Alpenüberquerung waren es ca. 30'000Hm. Der PyrenäenX war aber vom Gefühl her eher härter. Unsere Route hat schon ziemlich viele Schiebe-/Tragepassagen dabei, einige davon sind mehr als 500Hm. Ich glaube man kann generell sagen, dass ein PyrenäenX meistens wilder und somit strenger ist, als ein AlpX. Aber dies hat natürlich auch seinen Reiz



Tobsn schrieb:


> Sehr schön?
> Habt ihr nicht mehr Bilder?



Tut mir leid, hie und da waren wir einfach im Trail-Flash und hatten keine Zeit um für Fotos anzuhalten .


----------



## Walschi (8. Januar 2013)

wulli schrieb:


> Herr FreeRay
> 
> Du hast natürlich recht, jetzt ist aber höchste Zeit, die Mannschaft vorzustellen!
> 
> ...




E Mal isch en Walliser, en Bärner, en Appenzeller und en Zürcher gsi. Wiiter weissi leider nimma, aber wasi no weiss: Der Zürcher geit leer üs


----------



## Schuelbueb (8. Januar 2013)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Sehr schön?
> An dem Refugio hatten wir auch Kaffee und danach das fette Grinsen bei der Abfahrt.
> Habt ihr nicht mehr Bilder?



Ja mit dem Trail hast du absolut recht. Der war der Hammer und vor lauter "flow" bin ich beinahe in ein Gespann Pferde gedonnert. Aber wie es der Zufall so will, war einer der Reiter der Gastgeber vom Vortag.


----------



## rayc (8. Januar 2013)

Hey cool 

Wenn du es nicht querverlinkt hättest, hätte ich es glatt verpasst. 

Ich habe es bisher nur überflogen, werde es aber nach und nach richtig lesen.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (9. Januar 2013)

Schuelbueb schrieb:


> Ja mit dem Trail hast du absolut recht. Der war der Hammer und vor lauter "flow"



Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Den Trail hätte man ohne absetzen durchziehen können. Aber Ray hatte mich zum Knipsen verdonnert. 
Und außerdem haben wir versucht die Gruppe zusammen zu halten und da war dann Zeit für Bilder.

Wer Bilder vom Trail will soll bei halt uns schauen.




Tobsn schrieb:


> TAG 12
> Plan - Benasque Huesca
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=B2D18FAC0AF642B667FCCCBE2192D9FB?fileId=slihlxbyohkrxzda


----------



## wulli (9. Januar 2013)

Schuelbueb schrieb:


> Ja mit dem Trail hast du absolut recht. Der war der Hammer und vor lauter "flow" bin ich beinahe in ein Gespann Pferde gedonnert. Aber wie es der Zufall so will, war einer der Reiter der Gastgeber vom Vortag.


Die Situation war echt witzig! Hatte ich schon wieder vergessen...



Tobsn schrieb:


> versucht die Gruppe zusammen zu halten


...und unsere Gruppe war dann bei den Pferden auch wieder zusammen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Tobsn (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo?!?
Wann gehts weiter?
Bin doch so neugierig.


----------



## wulli (15. Januar 2013)

Trotz Ruhetag setzten wir uns heute auf den Sattel, denn wir wollen heute unsere langsam müden Beine in einem Whirlpool entspannen. Die antiken Baños de Benasque sind zwar sehr interessant anzuschauen, aber nicht wirklich das was wir heute brauchen. Deshalb fahren wir noch ein paar Kilometer weiter zum Hospital de Benasque, welches mit einem Wellnessbereich ausgestattet ist. Die luxuriösen Zimmer lassen uns erst einmal die Mäuler offen stehen. 







Der Appenzeller, welcher unser Appenzeller Mitfahrer Kevin bis hierhin in seinem Transalp Rucksack mitgeschleppt hat, kann hier im Jacouzzi endlich in einem würdigen Rahmen genossen werden. Die restliche Zeit des Tages verbringen wir mit Essen, weitere Route planen und faulenzen.




Route (15km, 740hm)


----------



## wulli (15. Januar 2013)

(Port de la Picade 2477m, Montgarri 1670m)

Nach dem gemütlichen Tag, starten wir heute die ersten Kilometer lockerflockig auf Teer. Doch schon bald zweigt unser Wanderweg Richtung Port de la Picada ab und die Bikes müssen geschultert werden. Von dort gehts auf einem Trail kurz runter zum Pas de l'Escalette. Statt den direkten Weg von hier ins Tal zu nehmen, tragen wir unsere Bikes nochmals 50Hm hoch Richtung Norden, um auf einem Spassigen Trail runter zum Pas de la Mounjoye zu queren. Von hier aus ist der Trail zwar ultrasteil, aber nicht weniger witzig.

Die Pyrenäengletscher gibt es wohl nicht mehr lange:




Diese 50Hm lohnen sich auf jeden Fall:




Der flowige erste Teil des Trails:




Kurz bevor uns der steile Trail ins Tal ausspuckt




Im Val dera Artiga de Lin angekommen spulen wir wieder einmal einige Kilometer bis Salardu auf Teer ab, um als nächstes im Montgarri Tal den Pico de Moredo zu umrunden. Bis zum Plan de Beret gibt es einen kurzen Aufstieg und danach geht es auf über 20Km immer leicht abwärts bis Esterri d'Aneu. Fast alles auf Kieswegen, dafür können wir zur Abwechslung auch während der Fahrt die Landschaft geniessen.




Route (82km, 3028hm)


----------



## wulli (15. Januar 2013)

(el Caubo 2281m, Port de Cabus 2298m)

Heute kurbeln wir uns zuerst auf Teer und anschliessend auf Kies zum el Caubo hoch. Dieser hat zwar einen hässlichen Sendeturm auf der Spitze, aber ohne diesen wäre der Weg wohl nicht so gut ausgebaut und komfortabel für den Aufstieg. Die Aussicht ist trotzdem hübsch und der anschliessende Trail Weltklasse. Am Anfang sind wir zwar noch etwas kritisch, aber mit jedem vernichteten Höhenmeter wird der Trail spassiger, bis er uns in Estaon ausspuckt.
















Von da geht es eine Weile auf Teer, wir wollen heute noch in Andorra ankommen. In Ribera de Cardos gibts im Stunzihotel einen Kaffee bevor wir bei Alins auf die Passstrasse nach Andorra abzweigen. Bis hierher hält sich der Verkehr in Grenzen und ab hier überholen uns kaum noch Autos. Die Strasse schlängelt sich in einer eindrücklichen Schlucht, langsam hoch Richtung Port de Cabus. Obwohl das Ganze nicht allzu steil ist, machen sich die angesammelten Höhenmeter doch langsam bemerkbar.













Während die spanische Seite sehr hübsch und naturbelassen ist, erwartet uns Andorra mit den Liftmasten eines Skigebietes. Wir queren rüber zum Coll de la Botella und fahren ein bisschen runter auf der Teerstrasse, bis wir ein Schild entdecken, welches darauf hinweist, dass es hier Downhill Strecken gibt. Um nicht sinnlos Höhenmeter auf Teer zu vernichten, beschliessen wir die Maxi Avalanche Strecke auszuprobieren.  Nach den ersten 200Hm runter stellen wir fest, dass dies keine gute Idee war. Hier muss vor einer Weile ein übler Sturm getobt haben, die Bäume liegen kreuz und Quer und ein Durchkommen ist fast unmöglich. Mit letzter Kraft, wir haben ja bereits über 3000Hm in den Beinen, können wir uns aus diesem Bereich befreien und erreichen ziemlich erschöpft die Strasse Richtung Andorra la Vella. 




Die Stadt ist etwas vom hässlichsten, was wir bis jetzt auf unserer Tour gesehen haben und das Essen im Restaurant welches bei TripAdvisor hoch gelobt wird, trägt auch nicht unbedingt dazu bei, dass uns diese Stadt in guter Erinnerung bleibt.  Wir sind aber trotzdem froh und zufrieden dass wir es bis hierhin geschafft haben.



En Guete 

Route (83km, 3031hm)


----------



## Schuelbueb (21. Januar 2013)

Für mich wohl die krasseste Etappe mit einer reinen Fahrzeit von über 8   Stunden und einer Gesamtdauer von 12h21 min. Davon eine durchgehenden   Tragepassage von ca. 2 Stunden....

.





wulli schrieb:


> (Lakuga 1375m, Izaba, Zurzia, Collado de Petraficha 1966m, Paso de Escale 1660m)
> 
> Der erste Teil der heutigen Strecke ist genau nach unserem Gusto. Hoch zum Lakuga über einen angenehmen Kiesweg und runter nach Izaba auf einem perfekten Trail - So lieben wir den GR11!
> 
> ...


----------



## Schuelbueb (21. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Schuelbueb (21. Januar 2013)

noch mehr EindrÃ¼cke...






wulli schrieb:


> (Collado de Tendenera 2327m, Sierra de las Cutas 2150m âKammstrasseâ)
> 
> Nach wenigen Kilometern auf Teer schraubt sich eine Kiesstrasse ins einsame Tal la Lipera. DemnÃ¤chst mÃ¼sste der Wanderweg zum Col de Tendenera abzweigen, wir kÃ¶nnen uns aber nicht vorstellen, wie dieser Weg das Felsband Ã¶stlich von uns Ã¼berwinden soll. Nach und nach lÃ¶st sich das RÃ¤tsel auf und wir kÃ¶nnen die Bikes komfortabel Ã¼ber den von unten nicht sichtbaren Weg, welcher durch das Felsband fÃ¼hrt, in das noch einsamere Seitental tragen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuelbueb (21. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wunderschön!
> 
> Wie sind denn die hm einzuschätzen? Ist ja eine ordentliche Portion, die ihr da jeden Tag auf euch genommen habt, Respekt!
> 
> ...



Nun etwas über die Tour von meiner Seite:
1. Wir hatten Glück, dass wir weder grössere Pannen noch grobe Stürze verzeichnen mussten.
2. Hatten wir enorm Glück mit dem Wetter (ausser die letzten 3 Tage).
3. Waren wir teilweise extrem im Hochgebirge

--> Unsere Tagesetappen waren wirklich auf das höchste ausgereizt. Hätten wir z.B. am 3 Tag eine Panne gehabt, wären wir im dunkeln angekommen. Ich erinnere mich auch, dass wir am 3. Tag am Abend vor lauter Müdigkeit mit Daunenjacken am Abendessen sassen...

Zudem hätten wir gerne an gewissen Tagen Trails probiert, konnten uns dies aber aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht erlauben und mussten daraufhin die Strasse nehmen.

Mein Fazit: sollte es ein Revival geben, würde ich weniger im Hochgebirge rumturnen/tragen sondern würde am Rande die flowigen Trails fahren.


----------



## Schuelbueb (21. Januar 2013)

Waren wir am Ende? 



wulli schrieb:


> (el Caubo 2281m, Port de Cabus 2298m)
> 
> Heute kurbeln wir uns zuerst auf Teer und anschliessend auf Kies zum el Caubo hoch. Dieser hat zwar einen hässlichen Sendeturm auf der Spitze, aber ohne diesen wäre der Weg wohl nicht so gut ausgebaut und komfortabel für den Aufstieg. Die Aussicht ist trotzdem hübsch und der anschliessende Trail Weltklasse. Am Anfang sind wir zwar noch etwas kritisch, aber mit jedem vernichteten Höhenmeter wird der Trail spassiger, bis er uns in Estaon ausspuckt.
> 
> ...


----------



## wulli (22. Januar 2013)

Schuelbueb schrieb:


> Nun etwas über die Tour von meiner Seite:
> 1. Wir hatten Glück, dass wir weder grössere Pannen noch grobe Stürze verzeichnen mussten.
> 2. Hatten wir enorm Glück mit dem Wetter (ausser die letzten 3 Tage).
> 3. Waren wir teilweise extrem im Hochgebirge
> ...



Du hast schon recht, ich tendiere dazu, rückblickend die Negativen Dinge auszublenden und eher zum untertreiben, als zum übertreiben . Jedenfalls war sicher jeder von uns ein paar mal ziemlich am Anschlag, zum Glück eigentlich nie zum selben Zeitpunkt (Ausser beim Tag 13, aber mehr dazu später). 

Einmal war der Zürcher ziemlich übel am Anschlag und der Appenzeller kurbelte noch hoch, wie wenn er einen Stromer unterm Arsch hätte. Ein andermal speedete der Walliser im Hohen Tempo mit seinem 15Kg Freerider auf dem Rücken den Berg hoch, währendem beim Appenzeller die Zunge am Boden war ...

Wir hatten natürlich auch hoch gepokert und das ganze wäre auch fast aufgegangen. Ich hatte ja eine "Grüne" (Einfach, wenige Hm) und eine "Rote" (Schwierig, viele Hm) Route vorbereitet. Wir konnten es einfach nicht lassen uns sind praktisch die ganze Strecke auf der Roten Route gefahren ... Somit war auch die Anzahl und länge der Tragepassagen schon etwas gar hoch.

Dass wir teilweise zuwenig Zeit hatten um gewisse Trails auszuprobieren habe ich auch sehr schade gefunden. Rückblickend hätten wir 3 Wochen einrechnen müssen.

Trotz allem war die Tour für mich ein Super Erlebnis und Abenteuer, gerade auch, weil man oft nicht wusste was einem erwarten wird.

Übrigens, es fehlen noch 4 Tage bis zum Mittelmeer, werde diese dann bald mal noch nachliefern. Hoffe es es interessiert noch jemanden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## st-bike (22. Januar 2013)

auf jeden Fall weiter machen. Bin schon ganz gespannt. Die Pyrenäen sind mal was anderes.


----------



## Fubbes (23. Januar 2013)

Du machst es ja spannend. Anscheinend sind die letzten Tage die, wo es nicht wie geplant verlief. Also her damit!

So richtiges Hochgebirge sind die Pyrenäen doch eigtl. nicht, dachte ich. Habe ich wohl unterschätz eurem Urteil nach.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTBle (23. Januar 2013)

wulli schrieb:


> Dass wir teilweise zuwenig Zeit hatten um gewisse Trails auszuprobieren habe ich auch sehr schade gefunden. Rückblickend hätten wir 3 Wochen einrechnen müssen.



Ja Mehrtagestouren wo jeder Tag fest geplant ist nehmen einem die Freiheit das auch richtig zu geniesen. 
Ich "plane" da meist Tourlänge plus 40% und suche mir keine festen Etappenziele raus, aber das muß man sich eben (zeitlich) leisten wollen.



> Übrigens, es fehlen noch 4 Tage bis zum Mittelmeer, werde diese dann bald mal noch nachliefern. Hoffe es es interessiert noch jemanden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja aber HALLO, natürlich wollen wir das lesen. Klasse Bericht mit drei Sichtweisen, vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (23. Januar 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Du machst es ja spannend. Anscheinend sind die letzten Tage die, wo es nicht wie geplant verlief. Also her damit!
> 
> So richtiges Hochgebirge sind die Pyrenäen doch eigtl. nicht, dachte ich. Habe ich wohl unterschätz eurem Urteil nach.
> 
> ...



Die absolute Höhe alleine ist es nicht.
Topografie, Wetter, Wegebeschaffenheit spielt ja auch eine Rolle.

Die Wege sind in der Regel deutlich weniger gepflegt und es ist viel weniger los als in den Alpen. Hütten sind eher selten.
Ich würde es nicht unterschätzen.

Ich würde es insgesamt als wilder und ursprünglicher bezeichnen.

Hat seinen Reiz, bringt aber auch Nahteile mit sich.

ray


----------



## wulli (25. Januar 2013)

(Refugi de lâIlla 2480m, Portella dâEngorgs 2691m)

Vom Hotel gehtâs zuerst quer durch die Stadt und danach auf einer Strasse weiter, welche uns zurÃ¼ck in die Berge bringt. Nach 600Hm sind erreichen wir den Trail, dieser steigt bis zum Coll Jovell noch ein bisschen an, ist aber grÃ¶sstenteils fahrbar.  Eine kurze spassige Abfahrt bringt uns ins Vall de Madriu-Perafita-Plaror. So romantisch dieser auch Name tÃ¶nt, fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten 10Km ist Fahrrad stossen angesagt. Beim Refugi de I'lla, treffen wir, was hier so selten vorkommt, dass es erwÃ¤hnenswert ist, wieder einmal einen anderen Mountainbiker. Von hier heisst es nochmals 100Hm Fahrrad tragen, bis der Pass erreicht ist. Der anschliessende Downhill runter zum Val de la Llossa ist nicht von schlechten Eltern. Schnell ist der tiefste Punkt erreicht und schon heisst es wieder Fahrrad buckeln bis zum Portella dâEngorgs.










Nach 700Hm hochwandern, erreichen wir den Pass, welcher mit seinen Gebetsfahnen ein bisschen an einen Himalaya-Pass erinnert. GemÃ¤ss dem HÃ¶henprofil sollte es von hier bis zum Etappenziel praktisch nur noch abwÃ¤rts, oder gerade aus gehen. Nach ein paar Hm herunterstossen Anfangs, wird der Trail immer flÃ¼ssiger und spassiger.
Hier kann er noch Smilen, der Kevin:



SpÃ¤testens 50m nach dieser Markierung des GR11 sinkt unsere Begeisterung massiv...




In der Annahme, dass wir von hier bis zum Refugi de Malinu durchrollen kÃ¶nnen fahren wir weiter, doch schon bald mÃ¼ssen wir feststellen, dass wir uns getÃ¤uscht haben. Die letzten 2-3Km vom Weg sind grÃ¶sstenteils so schlecht in Schuss, dass an Fahren nicht zu denken ist. Beim bewarteten Refugio gibtâs nochmals Kaffee und ein paar Tipps fÃ¼r die Weiterfahrt. Da es unterdessen schon recht spÃ¤t ist und so ausschaut, wie wenn demnÃ¤chst Regen aufkommen wÃ¼rde, nehmen wir die Strasse runter, anstelle dem GR11. In Puigcerda, decken wir uns im Bikeshop mit neuen FahrradschlÃ¤uchen und KettenÃ¶l ein und fahren weiter nach Oceja, wo wir Ã¼bernachten wollen. Die Suche nach einer Unterkunft stellt sich als nicht ganz einfach heraus. Kurz vor dem Eindunkeln werden wir doch noch beim Hotel Restaurant du Lac fÃ¼ndig. Die schwarzen Wolken verschonen uns auch dieses Mal vom Regen.

Route (61km, 2649hm)


----------



## wulli (25. Januar 2013)

(Puigmal 2911m)

Heute werden wir den hÃ¶chsten Punkt unserer Reise erreichen, den Puigmal. Wir haben fÃ¼r heute eine weitere Monsteretappe geplant und fahren dementsprechend frÃ¼h los. Das StrÃ¤sschen, bringt uns schonmal komfortabel auf eine betrÃ¤chtliche HÃ¶he.



Umwerfende Aussicht um uns herum bei hochkurbeln. Regenbogen inklusive!




Die anschliessende Piste ist auch noch fahrbar, jedoch macht uns je lÃ¤nger je mehr der immer stÃ¤rker werdende Wind zu schaffen. Es ist nicht ganz einfach das Gleichgewicht zu halten und gegen den Wind anzukÃ¤mpfen. Die Temperatur ist trotz strahlend blauem Sonnenschein so frisch, dass wir uns dick einpacken mÃ¼ssen, bevor die Piste in den Trail mÃ¼ndet. Von hier sind noch 200Hm Bike buckeln angesagt, bis wir den Gipfel erreichen. Dies stellt sich bei diesem Wind als nicht ganz einfach heraus. Irgendwie ist es noch witzig gegen diesen starken Wind zu kÃ¤mpfen. Das Gipfelkreuz sieht aus wie ein Eisschrank, welcher schon lange nicht mehr abgetaut wurde. 




Wir geniessen kurz die Aussicht und gehen weiter Richtung Nuria. Der erste Teil des Trails wÃ¤re gut fahrbar, aber bei diesem Wind ist uns das zu gefÃ¤hrlich, etwas weiter unten stÃ¼rmt es weniger stark und wir kÃ¶nnen uns auf den Sattel schwingen. Man kÃ¶nnte hier schon fast von einem Holytrail sprechen, nicht nur weil der Berg das Heiligtum von Nuria beherbergt. Schnelle flowige Passagen wechseln sich mit kniffligen Technischen ab. So gefÃ¤lltâs uns. Nachdem beinahe 1000Hm auf spassige Weise vernichtet sind erreichen wir Nuria, ein Touristischer Wallfahrts Ort, welcher mit einer Bergbahn erreichbar ist. Dieser besteht hauptsÃ¤chlich aus einem grossen skurrilen Komplex, welcher Fastfood Restaurant, Museum, Nobelhotel, Tourishop, Exklusives Restaurant und Wallfahrtskirche zugleich ist. 










Der Plan wÃ¤re gewesen, heute noch bis zum Refugi dâUlldeter, welches sich in der NÃ¤he der Skistation Valter 2000 befindet, weiterzufahren. Als wir telefonisch reservieren wollen, wird uns gesagt, das Refugi sei heute geschlossen. Da wir davon ausgehen, dass es in der Gegend dieser Skistation wÃ¤hrend dem Sommer keine andere Unterkunft gibt, mÃ¼ssen wir wohl, oder Ã¼bel hier bleiben, obwohl es noch frÃ¼her Nachmittag ist.

Route (33km, 1862hm)


----------



## wulli (25. Januar 2013)

Schön, dass Ihr noch dabei seid . In 2 Tagen sind wir am Mittelmeer...


----------



## beetle (26. Januar 2013)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Verständigen dort? Kommt man mit Englisch durch?


----------



## karstb (26. Januar 2013)

Schöner Bericht. Erinnert mich an meinen Versuch, von San Sebastian nach Perpignan zu kommen. War recht früh im Jahr, sodass über 2000m fast nichts ging. Die letzten 3 Tage hat es dann geschneit und ich bin mit dem Zug gefahren. Muss ich also nochmal hin...


beetle schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Verständigen dort? Kommt man mit Englisch durch?


Verhungern wird man nicht ohne Englisch. Wenn man aber die Herbergsmama in einem abgelegenen Pyrenäendorf nach einer Panaderia fragt, bekommt man sicher eine bessere ANtwort, als wenn man nach der next bakery fragt. Man muss nur die Antwort verstehen...


----------



## beetle (26. Januar 2013)

Dann muss ich wohl mein Langenscheidt OhneWörterbuch mitnehmen.


----------



## Beorn (26. Januar 2013)

Fremdsprech-Bücher, funktioniert sogar mit Tamil ganz gut.


----------



## rayc (26. Januar 2013)

Französisch kann da fast jeder.

Als Tip: von der aktuellen Unterkunft bei der nächsten geplanten Unterkunft anrufen lassen.
Am Telefon kommt man mit "Händen und Füssen" nicht weit. 

Ray


----------



## beetle (27. Januar 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Fremdsprech-Bücher, funktioniert sogar mit Tamil ganz gut.



Da kam ich allerdings auch ganz gut mit englisch weiter. 

Ich glaube ich muss es einfach mal wagen. Oder wen mitnhemen der dem Französischen mächtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (27. Januar 2013)

Wenn man dort wo wir meinen in den Süden aufs Land geht hat sichs mit Englisch erschreckend schnell.


----------



## wulli (28. Januar 2013)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man die wichtigsten paar Wörter der jeweiligen Sprache kann, einem die Leute wohlgesinnter sind, da man es wenigstens probiert. 

Bei wirklich exotischen Sprachen, wie Mongolisch war das "Point it" eine grosse Hilfe (Büchlein mit Bildern von allen möglichen Dingen). Die wichigsten Wörter zur Begrüssung etc. hatten wir trotzdem gelernt.

Beim Pyrenäencross war zum Glück, ein Appenzeller Sprachtalent dabei. Dieser verrät zwar das Geheimrezept nicht, ist ansonsten aber sehr kommunikativ :


----------



## Deleted 101478 (28. Januar 2013)

ja ja, so sind sie eben, die Dibidäbi !


----------



## Schuelbueb (28. Januar 2013)

Was soll ich dazu sagen... - Jedem seine Fähigkeiten:

Der Walliser --> Kassier
Der Züricher --> Planer
Der Appenzeller --> Wie schon gesagt: Sprachtalent, Stimmungsmacher, grenzenloser Optimist, Energiebündel, Anker-setzer und natürlich vieles mehr!!!!


----------



## wulli (6. Februar 2013)

So, jetzt wird es aber höchste Zeit für den Endspurt !


----------



## wulli (6. Februar 2013)

(Coll de Noucreus 2795m, Coll Mitja ou la Collada 2367m)

 Da wir gestern nicht so weit fahren konnten wie geplant, brechen wir bereits kurz vor der Morgendämmerung auf.  Wenn wir morgen über die geplante Strecke am Meer ankommen wollen, gibt es noch einiges zu tun. Die Schiebepassage zum Coll de Noucreus bringen wir schnell hinter uns. 




Oben auf dem Pass erwartet uns ein Wind, welcher nochmals massiv stärker ist, als gestern auf dem Puigmal. Die unterschiedlich starken Böen werfen uns mehrmals zu Boden und wenn wir die Bikes nicht festhalten würden, würden sie vermutlich fortgeweht. Das ganze wird langsam bedrohlich, wir müssen aufpassen, dass wir keine Panik kriegen und einen klaren Kopf behalten. Der geplante Streckenverlauf ist alles andere, als Optimal bei diesem Umständen. Der Weg würde für etwas mehr als einen Kilometer, sehr ausgesetzt über eine Krete gehen. Das ist uns zu riskant, wir können uns schon hier nur mit grosser Kraft aufrecht halten. Es gibt nur eines, so schnell wie möglich in ein Tal runter. So steigen wir ab, Richtung Frankreich in Richtung eines Sees, zu welchem ein Weg hinunterführt. Beim See angekommen, ist der Wind etwas erträglicher und wir überprüfen auf den Karten, wohin dieser Weg führt. Es sind etwa 8 Km bis zu einem bewarteten Refugio und der Weg sieht, jedenfalls auf der Karte nicht schlecht aus. Doch je weiter wir kommen, desto mehr stellt sich das Gegenteil heraus. Ein Grossteil des Weges müssen wir die Fahrräder herunter schieben, oder sogar tragen. Immerhin spürt man hier vom Sturm oben nicht mehr allzuviel. Das Tal ist zwar wunderschön, aber zum Wandern definitiv besser geeignet, als zum Biken! Ziemlich erschöpft erreichen wir nach fast 3 Stunden Schinderei und 1000Hm tiefer das Refuge du Ras de la Caranca. Hier verpflegen wir uns ausgiebig. 



Hammerschönes Tal, aber nicht zum biken!




Wir sind froh hier zu sein und die Entscheidung war sicher richtig, kein unnötiges Risiko einzugehen. Andererseits sind wir schon enttäuscht, dass wir unsere Tour nicht auf der geplanten Route beenden können. Gemäss den Berichten, welche ich gelesen habe, hätte es der Höhepunkt unserer Tour werden sollen. 
Walschis Schuhe sind definitiv hinüber, nicht mal der Esel vom Refugio hat noch Interesse daran.




Nach dem Essen kommt der nächste Dämpfer, als uns der Hüttenwart erklärt, dass der Weg welcher direkt aus dem Tal führt, noch weniger zum Biken geeignet sei, als der Weg über welchen wir gekommen sind. Die Strecke durch den Gorges de Caranca sei mit diversen Leitern durchsetzt. Die einfachste Option sei, wenn wir über den Coll Mitja ou la Collada - 500Hm über uns - zur Hauptstrasse fahren. So beissen wir halt in den Sauren Apfel und quälen uns auch noch auf diesen Pass, welcher wenigstens grösstenteils fahrbar ist. Von hier ist über einen Kiesweg, die Hauptstrasse bei Fontpédrouse schnell erreicht. 

Die 60Km von hier nach Thuir über die Hauptstrasse sind innert kürzester Zeit vernichtet. Wir haben richtig krassen Rückenwind uns sind dadurch trotz übermüdeten Beinen mit 30-50 Km/h unterwegs! Naja dafür bräuchten wir definitiv nicht 160mm Federweg .

Route (92km, 1632hm)


----------



## wulli (6. Februar 2013)

(St. Cyprien Plage 0m)

Von hier bis ans Meer ist es nicht mehr weit und zudem topfeben. Unspektakulär erreichen wir das Mittelmeer bei St Cyprien Plage, einem typischen Touristenort. Wir haben es geschafft! So ein richtig euphorisches Gefühl will allerdings nicht aufkommen. Wer es schon einmal erlebt hat, am Ende eines Crosses von oben auf den Bergen das Meer zu erblicken und dann die letzten Singletrails unter die Räder zu nehmen, weiss vermutlich von was ich spreche. Wir haben stattdessen 1000Hm das Bike herunter getragen und weitere 2000Hm auf Teer vernichtet







Trotz allem, der Entscheid war sicher richtig und vermutlich macht genau dieses unberechenbare an der Natur, zu einem Teil, den Reiz an einer solchen Unternehmung aus. Eines ist sicher, das letzte Mal war ich nicht in den Pyrenäen, ich wüsste da noch einen Hammertrail von Nuria nach Banyuls sur Mer. Walschi und Kevin, seid Ihr wieder dabei, kommt sonst noch wer mit ?

Route (45km, 117hm)


----------



## st-bike (6. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dak für den Bericht. Toll, dass man mal von einer anderen gegend was hört und vor allem was sieht.

Danke dafür.


----------



## rayc (6. Februar 2013)

Danke für den Bericht 

Eure Entscheidung war richtig, auch wenn ihr euch in Nachhinein ärgert.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (6. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub mit dem Puigmal hab ich was verpasst letztes Jahr. Aber der Nuria-Canyon war auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Ab Nuria/Coll de Nucreus würde man sonst einfach auf dem GR11 nach Vallter weiter fahren?


----------



## wulli (6. Februar 2013)

Freut mich, wenn Euch der Bericht gefallen hat !



rayc schrieb:


> Eure Entscheidung war richtig, auch wenn ihr euch in Nachhinein ärgert.


Schon so, zuviel Risiko eingehen, lohnt sich nie! Wenn es uns von diesem Kamm heruntergeblasen hätte, wäre definitiv nicht gesund gewesen! Unterdessen ist der Ärger eher einer Vorfreude gewichen, die Tour ab Nuria fertigzustellen. Wenn alles glatt gelaufen wäre, hätten wir ja keinen Grund mehr, in die Pyrenäen zu fahren . 

Und überhaupt, wir sind von grösseren Pannen und Unfällen verschont geblieben, was bei so einer Tour nicht selbstverständlich ist!



stuntzi schrieb:


> Ab Nuria/Coll de Nucreus würde man sonst einfach auf dem GR11 nach Vallter weiter fahren?


Ja bis zum Coll de la Marranda, aber dann direkt über das Skigebiet nach Vallter 2000  runter. Anschliessend wäre es dem GR11.6 nach weiter gegangen. Werde auf jeden Fall noch die Tracks von der vorgesehenen Route veröffentlichen.

Willst Du in diesem Jahr schon wieder in die Pyrenäen ?


----------



## wulli (6. Februar 2013)

...UUUnd auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen, dass das heilige Nuria Bähnchen Bikes transportiert !


----------



## Schuelbueb (6. Februar 2013)

wulli schrieb:


> (St. Cyprien Plage 0m)
> Eines ist sicher, das letzte Mal war ich nicht in den Pyrenäen, ich wüsste da noch einen Hammertrail von Nuria nach Banyuls sur Mer. Walschi und Kevin, seid Ihr wieder dabei, kommt sonst noch wer mit ?



Bin dabei. Habe jetzt sogar aufgerüstet: 180mm, 65.2°Lenkwinkel und das mit 13.5 kg. Ich bin ready für die heissen Trails!!


----------



## MTBle (7. Februar 2013)

Danke für den schönen Bericht, und besser ein Asphalt Ende als ein Mumien Ende. 
Bilder sind auf jeden Fall Klasse geworden!

Dann freue ich mich schon mal auf den diesjährigen Bericht.


----------



## micha555 (8. Februar 2013)

Superklasse Jungs!
Ich warte gespannt auf die Fortsetzung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wulli (8. Februar 2013)

Schuelbueb schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Habe jetzt sogar aufgerüstet: 180mm, 65.2°Lenkwinkel und das mit 13.5 kg. Ich bin ready für die heissen Trails!!



Coole Sache Kevin .
Wolltest Du nicht den Twentyniner mitnehmen? Der wäre noch leichter zum runtertragen, falls wir wieder Richtung Refuge du Ras de la Caranca vom Wind flüchten müssten .


----------



## rayc (8. Februar 2013)

Bei uns kam damals die Idee auf, statt MTB nächstes Mal RR mitzunehmen 

Das war nach unserer dritten Etappe, wo wir hoch getragen, flach tragend gequert und runtergetragen hatten.
Danach wurde es zum Glück besser.

ray


----------



## wulli (8. Februar 2013)

Schon so . 

Mit Hochtragen habe ich kein Problem, aber wenn ich es dann runtertragen, oder geradeaus schieben muss, macht es keine Freude...

Aber wenn man neues entdecken will und auf unbekannten Pfaden unterwegs ist, muss man damit leben, dass man auch mal die Arschkarte zieht .


----------



## Schuelbueb (11. Februar 2013)

wulli schrieb:


> Coole Sache Kevin .
> Wolltest Du nicht den Twentyniner mitnehmen? Der wäre noch leichter zum runtertragen, falls wir wieder Richtung Refuge du Ras de la Caranca vom Wind flüchten müssten .




Hmmm... Leichtbau ist vermutlich nicht die richtige Rezeptur für eine derartige Überquerung und gegen den Wind war ich mehr als froh, ein wenig Gewicht am Bike zu haben...


----------



## wulli (12. Februar 2013)

So, ich mÃ¶chte hier noch ein paar Infos zur Tour verÃ¶ffentlichen - Als erstes eine Zusammenfassung der Tracks. 

Alle auf gpsies verÃ¶ffentlichten Tracks, welche jeweils unten am Tag verlinkt sind. Diese sind bereits optimiert. Zum Beispiel die sinnlose Tragepassage auf dem GR10 runter nach Bidarray von Tag 1 habe ich ausgelassen, wie auch der Teil mit Bikeverbot von Tag 6.

Hier ist der unbearbeitete Track unserer Tour.

Hier folgen (meistens Trail-)Varianten unserer Tour, welche wir aus ZeitgrÃ¼nden etc. ausgelassen hatten:
*
Tag 1: Hendaye / Irun â St Jean Pied de Port*


wulli schrieb:


> (Col dâIbardin 317m, Col Zizkauitz (Larrun) 702m, Sare, Col des Trois-Croix 511m, Col de Mehatche 716m, Bidarray)
> 
> Route (78km, 2107hm)


>> Ab Bidarray, hatten wir ja aus ZeitgrÃ¼nden die Strasse nehmen mÃ¼ssen. Geplant wÃ¤re diese Strecke bis St Jean Pied de Port gewesen, teilweise Ã¼ber den GR10 mit eigenen Varianten.
 Track Variante

*Tag 2: St Jean Pied de Port â Otsagabia*


wulli schrieb:


> (Col dâAsquÃ©ta 986m, Irati, Taplako Pasabidea 1368m)
> 
> Route (59km, 1930hm)


>> Aus ZeitgrÃ¼nden hatten wir die Strasse anstelle des GR10 genommen, welcher Ã¼ber ein paar HÃ¼gel geht. Hier die geplante Strecke.
Track Variante

*Tag 3: Otsagabia â Col du Somport*


wulli schrieb:


> (Lakuga 1375m, Izaba, Zurzia, Collado de Petraficha 1966m, Paso de Escale 1660m)
> 
> Route (69km, 3044hm)


>> Mit bald 3000Hm in den Beinen wollten wir keine Experiemente Ã¼ber den HRP mehr wagen. Die geplante Route so gewesen, mutmasslich weniger HÃ¶henmeter und mehr Trailanteil. Aber eben nur mutmasslich . 
Track Variante

*Tag 11: Andorra la Vella â Oceja*


wulli schrieb:


> (Refugi de lâIlla 2480m, Portella dâEngorgs 2691m)
> 
> Route (61km, 2649hm)


>> Die letzten 2-3Km zum Refugi de Malinu Ã¼ber den GR 11 sind eine obermÃ¼hsame Tragepassage. Dieser Trail runter hat soweit wir dies von der anderen Talseite beurteilen konnten, gut ausgesehen. Es mÃ¼ssen dann nochmals 500Hm Kiesweg hoch bewÃ¤ltigt werden, um wieder auf den GR11 nach Puigcerda zu gelangen. Ist aber vermutlich spassiger als der mÃ¼hsame GR11.
Track Variante

*Tag 13: Nuria â Thuir*


wulli schrieb:


> (Coll de Noucreus 2795m, Coll Mitja ou la Collada 2367m)
> 
> Route (92km, 1632hm)


>> Der windige Tag wÃ¤re so weiter gegangen. 
Track Variante

*Tag 14: Thuir â Perpignan*


wulli schrieb:


> (St. Cyprien Plage 0m)
> 
> Route (45km, 117hm)


>> Und hier noch der krÃ¶nende Abschluss der Tour, welcher uns der Wind nicht gÃ¶nnen wollte .
Track Variante

Von der Schwierigkeit her wÃ¤re diese Tour vermutlich in einem Achim Zahn Buch im Bereich von Schwierig bis Extrem taxiert. Die Tragepassagen und HÃ¶henmeter pro Tag sagen ja bereits einiges aus. Ich will eifach nicht, dass sich jemand im Nachhinein beklagt, er sei nicht gewarnt worden .

Falls jemand plant Teile der Route, oder sogar die ganze, nachzufahren, wÃ¼rde es mich natÃ¼rlich sehr interessieren wie ihr es empfunden habt. Ist jemand ausser mir bereits etwas am planen ?


----------



## gerison (22. Juli 2013)

Die Meisten Pyrenäen X Routen, die ich gefunden habe, werden vom Atlantik zum Mittelmeer gefahren und verlaufen großteils auf der spanischen Seite. Gibt es dafür einen speziellen Grund?

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit Wasser aus? Hattet ihr Probleme, gibt es genug Quellen, ist das Wasser ohne Aufbereitung genießbar etc...danke für die Antworten.


----------



## rayc (22. Juli 2013)

Die spanische Seite ist wetterstabiler.

Das Leitungswasser in Spanien ist meist gechlort.

Ray


----------



## Schuelbueb (23. Juli 2013)

gerison schrieb:


> Die Meisten Pyrenäen X Routen, die ich gefunden habe, werden vom Atlantik zum Mittelmeer gefahren und verlaufen großteils auf der spanischen Seite. Gibt es dafür einen speziellen Grund?
> 
> Wie sieht's eigentlich mit Wasser aus? Hattet ihr Probleme, gibt es genug Quellen, ist das Wasser ohne Aufbereitung genießbar etc...danke für die Antworten.



Wir hatten zwei Routen als Option. Eine hauptsaechlich in Spanien, die andere auf der FR Seite. Da das Wetter jedoch besser war, entschieden wir uns fuer ESP. Dazu kommt, dass in der zweiten Haelfte die FR-Seite wesentlich mehr Hoehenmeter hatte und unsere geplante FR-Route in zwei Wochen kaum zu bewaeltigen war.

Das Wasser ist eigentlich ueberall geniessbar. Wir tranken aus Baechen und auch Leitungswasser. So hoch in den Bergen musst du dir wiklich keine Gedanken um das Wasser oder die Qualitaet machen.


----------



## wulli (2. Juli 2014)

wulli schrieb:


> Wenn alles glatt gelaufen wäre, hätten wir ja keinen Grund mehr, in die Pyrenäen zu fahren .



Juhui, diesen September geht es wieder in die Pyrenäen. Wir haben geplant dieses Mal mehr die französische Seite zu erkunden und hoffen dass uns der krönende Abschluss, welcher uns vor 2 Jahren der Wind nicht gönnen wollte, dieses mal nicht verwehrt bleibt.

Vielleicht war ja jemand schon in der Gegend biken und hat ein paar Tipps, oder Verbesserungsvorschläge. Hier die geplanten Tracks:

Der Col Venasque ist ja vom PyrX von Ray her bestens bekannt und wäre natürlich ein super Start. Da wir aber mit dem Zug anreisen, wäre die Anreise etwas kompliziert und lange. Vermutlich starten wir deshalb vermutlich in Luchon.
Benasque -> Bagnères-de-Luchon
Bagnères-de-Luchon -> Fos
Fos -> Seix
Seix -> Niaux
Niaux -> Mérens-les-Vals
Mérens-les-Vals -> Oceja (Osseja)
Oceja (Osseja) -> Vallter 2000
Vallter 2000 -> Saint-Laurent de Cerdans
Saint-Laurent de Cerdans -> Meer

Variante von Stunzis letzjährigem Trip:
Coll de Pal -> Le Tech -> Col de la Descarga
Col de la Descarga -> Arles sur Tech -> Les Illas

Die ganzen Planungstracks können mit diesem KMZ in Google Earth angeschaut werden.

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir unsere Route auf diese Weise noch verbessern können.

Grüsse aus dem Berner Oberland, Peter


----------



## rayc (2. Juli 2014)

Hey wulli!
finde ich toll, da sind für mich neue Ecken in den Pyrenäen. 

Schau ich mir auf jeden Fall an.
Momentan plane ich aber Richtung Alpen.

Pyrenäen will ich auch mal wieder.
Unser Cross von 2010 ist schon lange her. 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wulli (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo Ray

Super Sache. Habe das Glück mitten in den Alpen zu wohnen und jede Menge Hammertrails vor der Haustüre zu haben . Aber so ein richtiger Alpencross wäre schon wieder mal was .

In welche Richtung geht es bei Euch?

Grüsse, Peter


----------



## Schuelbueb (2. Juli 2014)

Hey, ich bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei mit Wulli.


----------



## rayc (2. Juli 2014)

Cross ist übertrieben.
Wollen einmal um den Monte Viso (3 Tage).
Haben wir schon mal gemacht, aber diesmal richtig rum.
An den restlichen Tagen dann wohl stationäre Touren.
Queyras, Ubaye, Ecrins, ...
Muss noch gären.

ray


----------



## wulli (2. Juli 2014)

Schuelbueb schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei mit Wulli.


Genau, das gibt ein AI ZH Kulturaustausch. Hoffentlich finden wir auch dieses mal wieder das Trail Geheimrezept


----------



## Fubbes (26. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Cross ist übertrieben.
> Wollen einmal um den Monte Viso (3 Tage).
> Haben wir schon mal gemacht, aber diesmal richtig rum.
> 
> ray


Hi @rayc, gibt es irgendwo einen Bericht zur Viso Runde richtigrum (also im Uhrzeigersinn)?


----------



## rayc (26. Januar 2015)

@scylla hat glaube ich was dazu geschrieben.
Entweder im LO- oder im Cotic-Subforum.
Suche ich morgen, wenn du es selbst nicht findest.


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2015)

Naja, geschrieben ist ein wenig arg übertrieben 
Aber hier gibt's zumindest ein paar Bilder
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/heute-mit-dem-cotic-unterwegs.563458/page-55#post-12225151


----------



## Fubbes (27. Januar 2015)

Danke, habs mir angesehen. Ohne Track oder wenigstens eine Wegbeschreibung kann ich das leider nicht nachvollziehen. Auch die anderen tollen Bilder, die @scylla im Nachgang noch gepostet hat (z.B. Richtung Maira-Tal) kann ich keinen Wegen zuordnen.


----------



## rayc (27. Januar 2015)

Lass uns mal nach http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fran...-queyras-ecrins-monte-visio-pds.536848/page-4
umziehen.

Monte Viso liegt eher in den Westalpen als in den Pyrenäen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Danke, habs mir angesehen. Ohne Track oder wenigstens eine Wegbeschreibung kann ich das leider nicht nachvollziehen. Auch die anderen tollen Bilder, die @scylla im Nachgang noch gepostet hat (z.B. Richtung Maira-Tal) kann ich keinen Wegen zuordnen.



Das ist Absicht, man muss ja nicht das ganze Netz mit Tracks und Detailbeschreibungen zukleistern, das lässt sich auch anderswo besprechen


----------



## wulli (8. November 2015)

wulli schrieb:


> Juhui, diesen September geht es wieder in die Pyrenäen. Wir haben geplant dieses Mal mehr die französische Seite zu erkunden und hoffen dass uns der krönende Abschluss, welcher uns vor 2 Jahren der Wind nicht gönnen wollte, dieses mal nicht verwehrt bleibt.



Ist schon über ein Jahr her, dass wir die Tour erfolgreich abschliessen konnten. Den Noucreus und die Trails dahinter haben wir uns auch dieses mal hart verdienen müssen. Kurz vor dem Pass mussten wir wegen einem Gewitter umkehren ...

Für einen ausführlichen Bericht wird mir dieses mal die Zeit leider nicht reichen. Aber dafür gibt es ein Video aus Appenzellischer Produktion:





Hier noch die Strecke auf gpsies:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapFolder.do?id=53947
Werde noch ein paar kurze Kommentare zu den Strecken veröffentlichen.


----------



## p100473 (24. Februar 2018)

Den GR 11 in gegengesetzter Richtung, also von Ost/West zu fahren/tragen ist wohl schwer vorstellbar?
Wir planen eine 3 Wochen Tour: Mittelmeer bzw. Camprodon/ Atlantik bzw. bis Ochagavia und zurück. 
Für die Rückfahrt Atlantik/Mittelmeer habe ich eine gute Strecke mit hohem trailanteil, die aber auch nur in dieser Richtung fahrbar ist. (gut fahrbar hoch, trail runter)

Jetzt suche ich noch eine Strecke für die Hinfahrt. Habe auch eine Möglichkeit aus einem Pyrenäenbuch. Die ist zwar landschaftlich auch ok, hat aber einen hohen Anteil Straße/Schotterwege. Im Bereich Nerin/Torla/Biescas/Candanchu/Anso überschneiden sich diese beiden Varianten teilweise. und zumindest da wollten wir u.a. auf den GR 11 ausweichen.

Auch weiter im Osten die hohen Übergänge über Puigmal etc. kenne ich noch nicht und würde sie versuchen einzubauen.

Was sagen die Pyrenäen-kenner?


----------



## stuntzi (24. Februar 2018)

Bin beide Richtungen schon gefahren... teils mehrfach. Sind beide gut .

Puigmal, Nuria und den anschließenden Gratweg aber in jedem Fall von West nach Ost, dh in Richtung Mittelmeer. Der Puigmal ist von Westen bergauf fast komplett fahrbar, und der Trail nach Osten(Nuria) ist vom Feinsten.

In Richtung Atlantik kannst du mal beim Compostix schauen, da waren auch ein paar sehr schöne Sachen dabei:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/com...en-nach-santiago.851231/page-27#post-14712261

https://www.alpenzorro.com/gpx.php?gpx=compostix&filter=topics
könnte man zum Bleistift in Locus/Osmand zum Planen importieren. Sind nur Waypoints mit den Beschreibungen/Postings aus dem Forum, keine störenden Tracks. Oder auch zum direkt visualisieren im Browser zB
http://atlas.gpsvisualizer.com/map?...zorro.com/gpx.php?gpx=compostix&filter=topics


----------



## p100473 (25. Februar 2018)

Bist du auch die Strecke Puigcerda/Andorra gefahren, also praktisch Gegenrichtung der Schweizer und Franzosen über Rif Malvin/Rif Engorge - immer hin fast 2.700 m/Rif esparvers/Rif Illa/Rif Orvis/lac ergolastes?
Wären so 2.600 hm/60 km. Erscheint mir aber vom Profil in der Richtung sehr zeitaufwändig.

Als Alternativstrecken hätte ich schon für Hinfahrt, also von O/W: Toses, Belver de Cerdanya, Andorra   2.500 hm/100 km

Für die Rückfahrt , also W/O gehts von Arcavell über den Pic Monturull, 2700 m, nach Latour de carol, sind aber harte 80 km/3.200 hm. Ich kenne das schon, ist ziemlich geile tour, aber meine Freunde noch nicht. Monturull ist halt ein schwarzer Basaltgrushügel, auf den du aber gut hochkommst.










ich muss deine tour mal genau durchschauen. Bei den vielen Pyrenäenkarten ist das immer etwas zeitaufwändig....habe aber noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (26. Februar 2018)

Schuelbueb schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei mit Wulli.



isch das nöd dä Köbi vo dä Enggähüttä ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (26. Februar 2018)

p100473 schrieb:


> Bist du auch die Strecke Puigcerda/Andorra gefahren, also praktisch Gegenrichtung der Schweizer und Franzosen über Rif Malvin/Rif Engorge - immer hin fast 2.700 m/Rif esparvers/Rif Illa/Rif Orvis/lac ergolastes?
> Wären so 2.600 hm/60 km. Erscheint mir aber vom Profil in der Richtung sehr zeitaufwändig


Hab mir die Ost-Route von/nach Andorra mehrfach auf Karten/Berichten angeschaut und immer wieder verworfen. Scheint in beide Richtungen ziemlicher Tragemüll mit wenig Belohnung zu sein. Neben dem Bikepark kenn ich in Andorra nur den etwas drögen Übergang über die Port de Cabus und einen knackigen S3er über die Port du Rat nach Frankreich. Letzterer ist zwar geil, bringt einen aber in einer Durchlängsung nicht wirklich weiter.

Wenn du noch ein halbwegs unbekanntes Schmankerl nach Westen suchst, etwas abseits des Hauptkamms, kann ich dir die Abfahrt vom Rifugio Nino Aliga nach Baga ans Herz legen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/com...en-nach-santiago.851231/page-30#post-14718476 . War einer der besten Trails auf meinem Ost-West-Trip. Auch direkt anschließend über den Coll de las Bassotes nach Josa del Cadi ist sehr schön.


----------



## offa (28. Februar 2018)

In Andorra haben wir Juli 2015 einmal um den Pic de Comapedrosa getragen (über Portella Baiau und Cols des Estanys Forcats) natürlich auch Gipfel mitgenommen. Landschaftlich topp, aber riesige Geröllbrocken. Meistens Nix zum Biken. Start / Ende Skistation Arinsal. Übernachtung auf Rif. Comapedrosa. Tour ist bestimmt auch gut zu wandern [emoji6] Die Wirtin in der Hütte hat was von mit Bike nicht erlaubt erzählt, es gab aber auch kein Schild dazu


----------



## offa (28. Februar 2018)

Unsere besten trails hatten war beim Pic Canigu (Start / Ziel Vernet les Bains) und einen runter zum Lac de Oo (von Luchon kommend)


----------

